# 2 tokays gekcos in a 75g



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

im thinking of putting 2 tokays geckos into my 75g and stocking it with plants and hav a mister in it for humidity

would this set-up be ok? feeding it some crickets, and some meal worms and maye try the occasional weekly pinky for it and maybe some krill if it wants it (would that be ok)

i just need a place to get plants for it and wood cause all my places that sell plants they use fertilizer and stuff and i woujldnt want it to hurt my gecko

thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes 2 tokay geckos in a 75g should work out ok


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

just dont try to pet them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> just dont try to pet them.:laugh:










man the worker at my lfs tried to pick him up and bite the hell out of him>
he dident know of there tempermant and he is the resident reptile guy there








man i should get a job there


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, iv heard they can bite pretty good,

is there any other info that i should know before purchase? its probaly gonna be about a month before i get them cause i need money and to have it set-up, school isnt just going to good for me

but i have a lot of time to learn about them, thats a plus


----------

